# Let's See How You Do It. Video(s)



## ridesarize

Anyone know of threads where people have posted their painting videos? 

You have a neat project (some eye candy) for fellow painters to see??

You can cut the straightest lines, let's see it.

You got that technique down, teach us.

I have a somewhat mediocre video of me brushing out 230 boards (4 in video) Ben Moore Regal High Build in Heritage Red. I am terrible with computer stuff lately and I have an immense amount of improvement having to do with making and editing video. I was temporarily distracted in the beginning and I bumped the boards but I was tired and I wasn't stopping for a retake. Then I had to shoosh my mom who was watching after I told her "No Talking or interrupting", and I was on the last 4 boards I had no others to re-do the video if I had to start recording again. 
I was brushing pretty quick, but more importantly it was covered super well. I put it on wet and was looking very close for any hint of primer streaks left showing.

In the video I am just finishing up the 231st board of this project, having handled them each at least ten times during sanding, priming stages, inspecting, sorting boards and labeling cracks or chatter on the back side for carpenters to see, and painting, and delivery to and from shop. 

Sorry if the sound is annoying, I probably will look into changing it some more.


----------



## AngieM

Video editing isn't my thing either. You can tell how nice the finish is by the reflection. Thanks for sharing. Love the music 😊


----------



## Joe67

I'm not the kind of guy who will end up shooting video of myself, so don't look for one. (It's not fear of being exposed or modesty or shyness or anything else. It's just time. Not a thing I want to spend it on. I'm also technologically deprived - which is partly just a reflection of that).

But ... if I shot video of myself doing one of these kinds of pre-install paint jobs it would look ... well a lot like that with just a few differences. (None meant to be "tips" - I saw the caboose and you don't need any from me).

First, I have never used that cool of an idea for drying racks, so I wouldn't have those. But now I just might...

I am fond of keeping around some non-skid cabinet liner. I attach that to the top of my sawbucks (usually just stretch around the sides and staple down) so that the work piece doesn't slide around on me.

And I am very likely to get into a 4" roller set-up for these kinds of things. Something like a 3/8" nap for smooth materials (fatter nap for rough sawn stuff). I roll the entire board at once and then brush it out. Work it in a bit, make sure to get the edges and drip-overs, and then one, long full finish stoke down the entire length.

I enjoyed watching, especially as its related to the caboose project. Thanks.


----------



## ridesarize

Joe, thanks for your feedback. I welcome others info on techniques and thought processes.

My thoughts were to not chance any hairs or fuzz going across these as they were very smooth wood, and soft gloss for finish coats. Also I noticed the grey primer show through the lighter part of the brush marks. So I had to use quite a wet brush as to leave behind that full coverage without grey fully showing on the front corners. 
I figured I better get them solid looking and weather resistant since it would be a while before the boards were going to be installed and a while after that before I would be painting them in place. 
Another reason I brushed only is because I had already brush primed them with coverstain and I knew the regal would be a breeze comparatively.
Steps were::
- orbital sand w/220, quick hand sand 45° corners, vac/dust off.
- Roll primer on back sides and edge. All dry before then brush priming faces out w/1 lay off stroke. 
- 9" groove brush all grooves after because I didn't think I'd do them but then I thought I better.
- Hand sanded faces and 45° corners, vac/dust, all boards.
- Tack and first coat Heritage Red soft gloss.
Times 230 boards, I made it a point to have them done craftsman style. No spray, try not to roll.

Posting pics: seems that went sideways on me.


----------



## ridesarize

Any video or example of anybody's work is welcomed. It would be cool to see different types of paint work, like industrial, commercial, floor coating, custom stains, clears, rolling walls, anything.


----------



## PNW Painter

I've found that it's tough to shoot videos since I work solo, but here's one of me spraying a garage door last summer. The product was BM Regal Select in the Low Lustre sheen. I used either a 517 or 415 tip. 

https://vimeo.com/185436669


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint

I made this one a while back to show a rolling technique to some guys on CT who were telling me I was full of crap saying I took a full stroke down a 20' wall to prevent flashing. 

When rolling high walls, I like to split the difference if possible. Stand on a step ladder about half way. You don't have to reach so far. Think I was using a 4-8 extension pole. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM

I made one of me eating a war head. 😁 I should post that.


----------



## AngieM

This is one on of my self critiquing videos. Not a how to. But by the time I did this one, I had primed and finished painted all the other windows, door frames and base at least 3 times.

As you can tell from the air compressor, I'm using my 395 AAA.


----------



## AngieM

And some afters. This is a repaint. Not new construction.


----------



## Romanski

AngieM said:


> This is one on of my self critiquing videos. Not a how to. But by the time I did this one, I had primed and finished painted all the other windows, door frames and base at least 3 times.
> 
> As you can tell from the air compressor, I'm using my 395 AAA.
> 
> https://youtu.be/wf_OIUKFcsw



The final trim looked nice in the picture, but are you open to critique from others? I'm being pretty hypocritical since I have never posted a video of myself spraying.


----------



## Romanski

Jmayspaint said:


> I made this one a while back to show a rolling technique to some guys on CT who were telling me I was full of crap saying I took a full stroke down a 20' wall to prevent flashing.
> 
> When rolling high walls, I like to split the difference if possible. Stand on a step ladder about half way. You don't have to reach so far. Think I was using a 4-8 extension pole.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ydCMajOTPuE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They make a 3 tier 8-16-24 pole you might be interested in. Although, an 18" is pretty brutal on it, even for a larger framed guy like myself. You find muscles in your back you never knew you had when rolling out massive walls with that thing. But your bucket time seems a lot faster than mine was from the ground on walls of similar height.. I guess it all depends on the terrain you're rolling from (if you have the space for a pole that size). I just know keeping the perfect pressure when going from rolling above you, to rolling below you isn't the easiest thing in the world.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I do record videos. I am in a few but prefer not. When I'm not if front I don't talk much at all so I'm completely useless.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I have a tv production ready camcorder and can only turn it on and press record. It's full of all kinds of editing stuff I have no clue how to use.


----------



## ridesarize

Brushing and Rolling walls, super exciting (uh, believe me?)

Man I'm disappointed the phone camera won't capture one wall in the shot, has a small field of view. This was recorded about 2 years ago, late evening at work.
Orange peel texture, 10' (maybe '9) walls, white ceilings, trim is all taped with 2090, no paint to seal the tape. 2 coats going on, Pro Mar 200 (save it) eggshell, lol. 

I'm uploading one of me doing the ceiling cut in much more visiblly.


----------



## ridesarize

Pulling tape.


----------



## csbeepee

ridesarize said:


> Pulling tape.


Pulling wet or dry?


----------



## ridesarize

​


csbeepee said:


> Pulling wet or dry?


Pretty much dry. I prefer for the paint to set up at least before cleaning up an area. I'm usually off painting another room or two, or cleaning up to go home while the room(s) dries.


----------



## woodcoyote

I have some videos in my old thread about NC painting.
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/anyone-want-thread-vids-nc-spraying-29956/

Spraying with 1223 tip. New construction. 

Part1:





Part2:





Part3:


----------



## epretot

I plan to start a YouTube channel titled "The I Don't Know Painter".


----------



## ridesarize

Here's me rolling a 20' tall wall with the 18"×1/2", with Regal Select Eggshell. . I chose to paint this in two sections, feathering the top down into the bottom section.


----------



## ridesarize

Little video showing my method of hanging and spraying cabinet doors. Only have 4 doors to do so it's pretty quick. I really am hesitant to even show my door hanging method because I don't want everyone and their brother doing cabinets like me. I feel I have an advantage (in my local market) and I'm blowing it by showing yall. I really don't mind the pros, and my painttalk brethren from learning this stuff but I would like to limit it's release to the diyers. 

I did at least add some annotations to the video so it's not just raw footage.
Any feedback is welcomed, I know I suck at doing videos but... uh I might get better someday.

Dang it, Youtube supposedly says annotations do not show up on mobile phones, that's news to me. So PC version is better.


----------



## ridesarize

*Learning from experience.*

In life, supposedly there's two kinds of knowledge (google search yields different findings, anyways): Knowledge from experience and Knowledge from truth. (If I can recall senior year philosophy correctly.)

Well reading and contributing to Paint Talk sure as heck can help us with both of those aspects of learning.

Yesterday and today I had a situation I had to figure out quick, nothing too major but really had to examine my knowledge from experience to get good results on this project....

I sprayed out cabinet doors and the built-ins yesterday, 2 coats. Thought everything went just wonderful. It went pretty good, got two coats on, no runs, no drips, nothing oversprayed, nothing spilled. Came back today and felt all over the cabinets, and most surfaces were smooth, but some had the dry overspray feel, and I found a couple spits... 

I wasn't too happy because I thought I was unmasking and moving on to the mantle painting today.
I had to figure a solution and correct the problem. I had to think about how I sprayed, in what order, etc. Having the video from yesterday was helpful to analyze my actions. I knew about a couple things that I could improve on, but I had to get this coat sprayed right no matter what. 

I had to wet sand all surfaces for consistency, wipe and vacuum clean. 
Then I reformulated my spray pattern (bottom to top!), lowered the airless pressure, and while I sprayed the doors, I covered up with plastic the other items that needed to be sprayed still. That kept fallout dust off the built-ins. 
I sprayed the doors a little different, first coat was a light coat anyways, last coat got more passes. My inner box pattern was slightly changed, more consistent now. 

Well, I think it turned out much, much better. I feel relieved that it will all be good. Tomorrow will be assembly and move on. 
Here's my spray out today on just the built-ins, doors had just been sprayed. I videoed the cabinets closer up at the end of video but I edited it out to save time


----------



## PNW Painter

Excellent work! I've got an upcoming project that has several built-ins. Since I rarely paint built-ins, it was interesting/helpful to know that spraying from bottom to top prevent the overspray issues you were having. 

What size tip were you using? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize

PNW Painter said:


> Excellent work! I've got an upcoming project that has several built-ins. Since I rarely paint built-ins, it was interesting/helpful to know that spraying from bottom to top prevent the overspray issues you were having.
> 
> What size tip were you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you..
Spraytech 410 ff. Since my BM store doesn't carry graco.

Side note, cabinets were like 2ft deep or so, that's why it looks like I'm doing many passes on the insides


----------



## ridesarize

Finished up today with the mantle, and cabinet reassembly and clean up...
It went pretty darn good. 

Sprayed 2nd coat of Advance this morning. Cleaned up other parts of the job, some little touch ups, took lunch. Came back and unmasked and cleaned up the site, reassembled cabinet doors. 

It was a good Friday.

Anyone else have good success stories or Friday stories?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Jmayspaint said:


> I made this one a while back to show a rolling technique to some guys on CT who were telling me I was full of crap saying I took a full stroke down a 20' wall to prevent flashing.
> 
> When rolling high walls, I like to split the difference if possible. Stand on a step ladder about half way. You don't have to reach so far. Think I was using a 4-8 extension pole.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ydCMajOTPuE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do the same except I stand on the ground and use either my 16' or 24' extension poles. Man what an ab workout it is. I will video it next time we have a tall wall. Big walls 1 pass top to bottom. Until I got these bigger poles I would do half then grab a step ladder and do the other half.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Jmayspaint said:


> I made this one a while back to show a rolling technique to some guys on CT who were telling me I was full of crap saying I took a full stroke down a 20' wall to prevent flashing.
> 
> When rolling high walls, I like to split the difference if possible. Stand on a step ladder about half way. You don't have to reach so far. Think I was using a 4-8 extension pole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what we use.


----------



## ridesarize

I was bored at work the other day and doing some pretty straightforward work, so I figured I would do some video taping and make some more lame videos. 
I'm just Spraying and back rolling some soffets in this video, but listening to Chris Cornell on the radio... what a sad day but I got to listen to some really good music by Soundgarden and Chris Cornell all day.


----------



## woodcoyote

All look'n good. Thanks for the videos, always good to see how others work.

What are you using for the soffets (paint wise) ? I wish we could spray out a good chunk and back roll, around here what you sprayed out would have been tacking off by the time you go back to backroll lol. 

Looks good keep up the awesome work!


----------



## ridesarize

woodcoyote said:


> All look'n good. Thanks for the videos, always good to see how others work.
> 
> What are you using for the soffets (paint wise) ? I wish we could spray out a good chunk and back roll, around here what you sprayed out would have been tacking off by the time you go back to backroll lol.
> 
> Looks good keep up the awesome work!


Thanks WoodCoyote

Soffets were sprayed and backrolled with Z-prime Plus oil (That stuff dries FAST) before it was sided.
Then we used Miller Acry-Lite Velvet on walls, soffets, trim. White on white.

We also sprayed and backbrushed the T&G breezeway soffet with Arborcoat Semi trans and a coat of sprayed and backbrushed AC clear.


----------



## ridesarize

Here's some footage of me spray priming and painting the black mantle with shellac and BenMoore Advance, got some notations for the how-to side of paint videos.

This probably was one of the last spray jobs with the good old Rac X FF tips for me. I bought a new FFLP but haven't employed it yet.

Comnents and questions are welcomed.


----------



## ridesarize

How do you guys paint front door heels? By spray, or brush separately? Take door down or spray it in place? What are your standards for coating and quality? I always do 2 coats unless I was forced to do one. I prefer to paint them in place most jobs are all different. I have painted off the jamb many times if there's an area to work on it.

Anybody want to see the "Wrought Iron" front door job I just did? It has sidelights and glass above the door too. It's raw Fir, got prepped, sanded, caulked, primed with Z-Prime Plus. Then skimmed with lacquer putty including the whole heel because of the open and raised grain, and hairline cracks in areas.

Then sanded and primed again but with XIM, then Simply white sidelights and jamb 2 coats, then black semi-gloss door 2 coats. Didn't sand the XIM or between topcoats and it turned out awesome with Miller Paint Acrimax. 

Watch on yt with better resolution, it's showing up blurry on my phone so far and it looks WAY NICE in 480 resolution or higher .
This video is relatively quick,. It shows quick taping so I can spray the heel (didn't want to brush the heel with z-prime, then xim, then black) and shows good before, prep, and after pictures.


----------



## Romanski

ridesarize,

What is "Acrimax"? I'm familiar with most Miller products, but never heard of it.


----------



## ridesarize

Romanski said:


> ridesarize,
> 
> What is "Acrimax"? I'm familiar with most Miller products, but never heard of it.


Acrimax is their exterior acrylic, maybe considered enamel. It's not available in satin, just semi gloss and gloss. the Acrinamel is available in satin, similiar product. I like these 2 products.


----------



## dirtyjeep01

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155244107490801&id=731420800

Fir Beams . Spray stain aaa cat x . Lots more doors and trims to go


----------



## ridesarize

*A Painter's Love of Festool and Job Walkthrough (Spray footage too)*

I have been working on prepping and painting a big mdf millpack lately (3500sqft and all hardwood or tile floor), (CApainter spoke of endurance...). My boss was installing the mdf trim and everything while I masked and prepped rooms behind him. There were a few obstacles so far, like many things being in the way or other work going on, but it is all working out as the job progresses. My boss is now helping me since the carpentry is done. I now have the upstairs millwork done, and am in the thick of it downstairs.
I am machine sanding Elmers filler, nail holes and factory primer down flat before caulking and priming with BM Fresh Start oil, 217. Top coats are KM Durapoxy. satin.

I've been using my festool sanders for everything and hand sanding where needed too, but my boss has a good time razzing me about the "over engineered, expensive" tools.

He was content to use his mouse sander in a master bath the other day until his dust bag broke. His sanding pad looked about as flat as a skateboard ramp. He still asked where my other palm sander was, and I was like "Dude I'm not using my Festool and it's ready to go. Just use it man." 

I took this video after lunch, and did a quick walkthrough downstairs and added spray footage and before and after pics in editing..

For a good perspective of my work:


----------



## lilpaintchic

Nice work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize

lilpaintchic said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!

I've been trying to do a more involved video on introduction to millpack with bunches of video clips added in over my voice audio and video. It's been challenging to complete and make it decent. . Hopefully it will get finished sometime soon. - not that anyone on PT needs that info...​


----------



## lilpaintchic

ridesarize said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I've been trying to do a more involved video on introduction to millpack with bunches of video clips added in over my voice audio and video. It's been challenging to complete and make it decent. . Hopefully it will get finished sometime soon. - not that anyone on PT needs that info...​


Somebody's got to add to the YouTube collection otherwise ip would be a sole source of info and.....well, I'm just not sure I agree with his thinking on some things... to be fair though, I don't agree with my self sometimes either! (Haha)
That's a boatload of trim and from here,it looks great, thanks again for sharing. Go team festool!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter

Excellent work! Producing videos like that is much harder than it looks. 

Awesome job on the prep work! The masking alone looks really good. It's always interesting to see how others approach projects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize

PNW Painter said:


> Excellent work! Producing videos like that is much harder than it looks.
> 
> Awesome job on the prep work! The masking alone looks really good. It's always interesting to see how others approach projects.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! 
The builder and clients have been waiting anxiously for the finish. They are happy about the upstairs finish so far.


We're happy we are allowed to do quality prep and spray. Appreciative of nice clients and a good place to work.


----------



## SemiproJohn

What PNW Painter said.

I learn from your videos, and appreciate all the time and effort you put into them. Thanks for sharing (giving, actually).


----------



## ridesarize

SemiproJohn said:


> What PNW Painter said.
> 
> I learn from your videos, and appreciate all the time and effort you put into them. Thanks for sharing (giving, actually).


Awesome. I'm glad to hear that. 
I wasn't sure my videos were watchable, for a while, so cool to be able to actually help others


----------



## ridesarize

Did anyone see my latest 2 vids? I got the "Intro to mdf millpack" (prepping) video done. It has clips of me masking and spraying and finish results of several areas. 

It's suited for people looking for prepwork info, or someone looking for new techniques maybe. I'm trying to do videos that suit several types of viewers. This one also helps us pros show how much work actually goes into a millpack and that it's worth hiring a professional.


----------



## ridesarize

*Spray video on hardi-plank shingled siding.*

I squared up that big millpack job for now. I finally started working on an exterior this week with my boss. Using Regal Select Mooreguard Low Lustre, I began the 5 color exterior repaint on Monday and I had the chance to film some quick steps and make videos. Pretty good tutorials I think, or at least some selling points of hiring pros, or just video footage of a painter at work...






I've also just finished up two quick masking videos you can find on my YT: XC Painter


----------



## PNW Painter

Your millpack video was excellent! My process is very similar, but there are a few things I'd like to try on future projects.

You're gonna start giving the Idaho Painter a run for his money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize

PNW Painter said:


> Your millpack video was excellent!! My process is very similar, but there are a few things I'd like to try on future projects.
> 
> You're gonna start giving the Idaho Painter a run for his money.


Thanks a lot for the feedback. Glad to hear it is of some value for people to see.
As for giving him a run for his money, thanks for the compliment and that is very encouraging. But with over a million views a month, competing is not a possibility. Nor do I wish to compete. I'm still learning about social networking, and trying to take part in the online paint community and share useful stuff when I can. 
I'm on i.g and Twitter at XC_Painter


----------



## ridesarize

*OMS setting up doors*

This is how I set up doors to spray on interiors when I'm working alone.

I sometimes use the method of leaning doors on the wall to spray, or screwing a stick to the top and leaning that against the wall to keep door away from wall, and several other methods... But mostly this is how I do it when I want to set them in the middle of the room.

This vid shows some spray footage but is aimed at the set up. Doors are skimmed/filled at every rail/stile joint with Elmer's, orbital sanded filler and factory primer with 220, hand sanded edges. Then cleaned, caulked and stacked aside until the job is ready for them to be set up to prime with slow dry alkyd (Fresh Start 217).

Topped off with Dura-poxy Satin by KM, and the 3500 sq ft house millpack turned out amazing. 
Top coat was "buffed" in between on a rare window sill from dust fall out. 

Comments, concerns, complaints? Lol 

Embedded vids here lack video clarity. On my YT it shows up to 1080p (and you can hit thumbs up if my vids have any content quality)


----------



## SemiproJohn

Adding the cardboard to the top of the doors is a great tip for containing overspray and allowing you to spray without taking your fingers off the trigger. I've used brackets in the past that I purchased at SW, but didn't think of the cardboard trick. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ridesarize

*Exterior Spray Time Lapse*

I think this time lapse video turned out pretty good. I think my ladder technique worked really well all the way around this house because I didn't have to lower ladders going all the way down the wall and use multiple extension ladders like a 36, 24, 16 footer, etc.
The muddy ground slopes down away from the house, so I had to put a stake in the ground in front of the ladder since it has those round leg leveler feet instead of the nice spiked feet.

My boss loves me so much, he sends me to do this work by myself... 

I masked everything on the house on the first day and took a short day since I didn't have any paint on hand. I sprayed everything with a 517 RAC 5 tip, used a 10 inch and 20 inch extension at times.
Shooting Miller Paint Kril flat.


----------

